# do adult arg tegus burrow?



## Neeko (Aug 14, 2011)

I forget where I saw a post but it said adults don't burrow much. Is this true?


----------



## reptastic (Aug 14, 2011)

It really depends on the individual tegu but more than not they wouldn't burrow, each of my tegu once the reached 2.5-3' stopped burrowing and just curled up in there hide


----------



## james.w (Aug 14, 2011)

I have my yearling tegus hide buried, so technically no. He will still cover the opening to his hide with dirt though.


----------



## Zelera (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't remember the last time mine burrowed she just goes in her hide and sleeps.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 14, 2011)

Rango and Gary are sub-adults, Rango is always making dirt mounds on the outside of the hide but he doesn't actually sleep under mulch. Gary sleeps right out in the open. Guru is only a year and hes still burrowing. I would say it depends on the tegu and maybe how secure they feel?


----------



## jtpowers (Aug 14, 2011)

Ours does. He's about 24" long but approximately 3 years old (we've only had him a short while and trying to get him back up to ideal health.) He digs daily shallow burrows in his cypress mulch and seems to enjoy destructively emerging from them as much as making them in the first place. For him, it seems to be some version of tegu play.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Kodo loves to bury himself in the substrate. He sleeps buried underneath his water dish and he burrows to help get shed off his face.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 14, 2011)

Tonka is 2 years old and chevy my extreme is 1 and they love to burrow. It is very cute when they pop up in the morning you never can tell where they are buried. I have about 12" of substrate they do it during the day too. They used to go under their hide but they got too big for that. I think as long as you provide a large enough hide or deep enough substrate you are fine.


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 14, 2011)

my 3yr+ doesnt really "burrow" as much as he did when he was younger, but he does push the substrate around him and kinda snuggle up with it all around him but doesnt try to get himself underneath anymore. he has the depth in the enclosure if he wanted to, just dont really see him do it, It use to take me a little bit of time to dig through the mulch to even find him when he was smaller and its nothing like that anymore with him. :/


----------



## CrankbaitJedi (Aug 14, 2011)

Both of mine still burrow like crazy. Well, as long as burrowing is an option. The blue doesn't have a perma burrow, he makes and breaks his because the cage is small. My big gal will make a huge burrow, digging under a large 4 foot long log I bury in the mulch. She does this time I 'reset' the cage (deep cleaning). That is the first thing she does. Occasionally, she will just root around but it is more about the one big burrow and it gets deeper and deeper over time. But she has 2.5 foot deep of mulch to play with in her 8x4x3.


----------

